# Smokin' on 2 WSM's for a golf outing this Friday Q/view added!!!



## rp ribking (Jun 12, 2012)

I am smokin' 3 brisket's, 25lbs pulled pork, 30 chicken 1/4's, dutch's wicked baked beans and [email protected] I am pre-smoking and then warming up on Friday.

This is the beginning!!! Enjoy, more to come!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking good my friend


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 12, 2012)

How is that lump treating you never had luck with Cowboy more small pieces than what it looks like you got.


----------



## rp ribking (Jun 12, 2012)

ECTO1 said:


> How is that lump treating you never had luck with Cowboy more small pieces than what it looks like you got.


Lately, the chunks are of a small tree and small branches. I know they have a bad rap, butt I have not found junk in the bag.


----------



## rp ribking (Jun 12, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Looking good my friend


Thanks Gary, I'll take another pic before my all nighter (sleep), gotta luv the WSM!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 12, 2012)

looking good...  you have your hands full that's for sure


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2012)

Woohoo, that's a load! Looks good so far!


----------



## gofish (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow y'all are going to eat like kings.  Try to keep us updated with all the details. (of what you can remember in between tending the smoke!)


----------



## rp ribking (Jun 12, 2012)

1st WSM has 3 briskets, I modded and added a middle grate!!! 2nd WSM has 3 butts on top and 2 on the bottom!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like you mean business!  :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## sam3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Great start!


----------



## rp ribking (Jun 13, 2012)

Briskets are resting now, took 12 hours for a IT of 185*. Butts are at 170* a few more hours on these guys.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 13, 2012)

Looking good Mr Smith!!!


----------



## rp ribking (Jun 13, 2012)

Sliced the brisket. I cut all of the fat off of the slices to use when I reheat and the au ju!!! Enjoy!! Last pic is a bag of FAT that I cut off 5lbs 2.5oz!!!


----------



## rp ribking (Jun 13, 2012)

Pre-smoke of Dutch's un-wicked smoked beans. Dumb, Wally World didn't have any japs today
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I think I will start using brisket instead of bacon!!!


----------



## gotarace (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow what a feast!!! Golf and BBQ...your hitting 2 of my favorites in one event!!!


----------

